
Steve Yegge: Saying Goodbye to the Best Gig I Ever Had - dochtman
https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/saying-goodbye-to-the-best-gig-i-ever-had-a33736833c1e
======
MidnightRaver
Tries to make it about COVID but if you read it, turns out Grab is pretty much
a very Asian sweatshop for devs and endless pointless Zoom for the managers.
Also, rats and ships and stuff.

------
hacker8
good read

